# What kind of Coffee Do You Buy?



## dancingalone (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey, I'm looking for some coffee recommendations.  I'm no coffee snob.  I just use a regular drip brewer.  I do have my own bean grinder though honestly I've been known to buy pre-ground beans at the grocery store.  Yeah, yeah, I know.  

Can you all share what you buy to make at home?  Some of my likes are Starbucks Pike Place, Starbucks Cafe Verona, Community Coffee Cafe Roast Blend, Independence Coffee Jet Fuel, Stewarts Kona Blend, Gevalia Traditional Roast.  I'm working through a bag of Dunkin Donuts Mocha Mint and Archer Farms (Target) Gingerbread right now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2012)

I just got a Keurig. Love it. 

I'm currently working through a few samplers for it, but the main stuff is Starbucks blonde and Wegmans hazelnut.


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2012)

Oooh....did someone say COFFEE?    

I also have a Keurig.  Also love it    Last weekend I picked up a french press for the beans that aren't available in K-cups.

My K-cup faves:  Green Mountain Lake and Lodge, Hazelnut, and Perfect Peach.  I also like Caribou Coffee and most seasonal flavors. I have some DD Pumpkin in my desk at work.

My faves not in K-cup form:  whoever did the Maple Decaf coffee for Ben's Sugar Shack made something heavenly.  I also received some Peet's Major Dickason's Blend for my birthday that is quite good as well.


----------



## granfire (Dec 13, 2012)

LOL, you mention 'Starbucks' and 'not a coffee snob' in one sentence! :lol:

I am currently testing my way through different coffees, but it might simply be my cheap coffee maker that the coffee has no real flavor right now (or that I spend 2 weeks with my dad, who makes the coffee strong enough to bend spoons in the cup!)


For the keurig (yes, moi has one, too) I grab what's on sale. Not touching starbucks...I hate cheater boxes: everybody else gives you 18 cups, they charge you more and only give you 16! Boo!

I have some pumpkin spice sitting here (but for the kid, he loves that), ginger bread, an assortment of different ones and hmmm, breakfast blend, Newmans Own - when I feel bold. 

I do try to pick the kind that has the fair trade label on it. Not sure how much it really helps, but hey.
Sumatra reserve is open right now...next to a closed sampler box, with stuff like Kaluha and such....

Not currently grinding beans. I only really drink coffee in the morning, and between 6 and 9 I am not up for extra steps!


----------



## Steve (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.soap.com/p/san-francisco...250802&utm_content=pla&adtype=pla&cagpspn=pla

San Francisco Bay makes k-cups.  They sell them at our local Costco and it's relatively inexpensive and makes a good, strong cup of coffee.  I like it.  At Costco, it's cheaper than any of the other coffee k-cups, and I like it better.  So, win/win for me. 

Otherwise, I mainly drink espresso.  I don't consider myself a snob, but I do really like coffee.  I have over a dozen coffee makers and like to use them all.  The one I use the most is my Nespresso machine.  It's similar to the Kuerig, but makes actual espresso and I think it's delicious.  Since I don't use milk in any of my coffee, I have the least expensive model and start every work day with a strong Americano from that machine.  I only use the Kuerig on the weekends.  

http://www.nespresso-us.com/machines/essenza/essenza-just-black/


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah the Keurig machines seem to be very popular.  I was going to buy one for the ma studio but one of my students really got after me about it.  Consumer waste, etc, even if you buy one of the reusable filters.



granfire said:


> LOL, you mention 'Starbucks' and 'not a coffee snob' in one sentence! :lol:



I used to work with people who were WAY obsessive about their coffee rituals.  Wouldn't touch a cup unless it came from beans freshly roasted not longer than a week ago and perfectly made in their $1500 expresso machines.  

LOL.  Starbucks by comparison is way plebeian.  




Carol said:


> I also received some Peet's Major Dickason's Blend for my birthday that is quite good as well.



I used to drink this all the time when I lived in California.  Can't get it easily in my current neck of the woods unless I mail order or drive into "town".  I want to say the Costco carries it.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 13, 2012)

Steve said:


> I don't consider myself a snob, but I do really like coffee.  I have over a dozen coffee makers and like to use them all.  The one I use the most is my Nespresso machine.  It's similar to the Kuerig, but makes actual espresso and I think it's delicious.  Since I don't use milk in any of my coffee, I have the least expensive model and start every work day with a strong Americano from that machine.  I only use the Kuerig on the weekends.
> 
> http://www.nespresso-us.com/machines/essenza/essenza-just-black/



Aren't those supposed to be dummy proof and therefore 'bad' according to the initiated?


----------



## GrandmasterP (Dec 13, 2012)

Aldi decaff instant.
Excellent brew.


----------



## Steve (Dec 13, 2012)

dancingalone said:


> Aren't those supposed to be dummy proof and therefore 'bad' according to the initiated?



Lol...  Well.  Here's the thing.  There's the coffee and there's the art of making good coffee.  Each is great and there's a time and place for both.  I LOVE being able to make a solid, predictable,  consistently good shot of espresso in the morning while I feed the animals and make my daughter's lunch.  I was genuinely blown away at the quality of the shot te nespresso machine gives you. 

i also have a traditional, pump espresso machine.  I really want a lever style machine, but they're big bucks.

Coffee wise, I really recommend a vacuum press if you like smooth, full flavored coffee or a French press if you like it strong and don't mind a little silt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## granfire (Dec 13, 2012)

dancingalone said:


> Yeah the Keurig machines seem to be very popular.  I was going to buy one for the ma studio but one of my students really got after me about it.  Consumer waste, etc, even if you buy one of the reusable filters.


LOL, no, for a setup like that, I don't think the Keurig is good. Though, you can have 20 people not drink the same coffee all at once...it's the machine when you drink maybe one a day, or the special flavor as a treat.
They do produce a lot of waste (and yhe reusable ones do need to be cleaned out after each use, a bit messy, kind of takes away from the easy use - again, for one a day coffee)




> I used to work with people who were WAY obsessive about their coffee rituals.  Wouldn't touch a cup unless it came from beans freshly roasted not longer than a week ago and perfectly made in their $1500 expresso machines.
> 
> LOL.  Starbucks by comparison is way plebeian.


yeah, in THAT context, Starbucks is outright frugal! :lol:


----------



## Steve (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a cup for the keurig that uses paper filters.  I don't mind the cost, and the filter and grounds go into yard waste.  I got it at bed bath and beyond.  Works pretty well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Buka (Dec 14, 2012)

I make my coffee one cup at a time. Been using one of these for the last twenty years. I do whole bean, ground.
http://www.amazon.com/Frieling-Coffee-Filter-karat-plated/dp/B005Z48XZ0

I use various dark roasts during the week, but only hundred percent Kona on weekends, usually Peaberry.


----------



## rlobrecht (Dec 14, 2012)

French press for me. I have three of them, including a stainless steel vacuum insulated one for camping. 

I usually buy my beans whole. Our local grocery store (HEB in TX) sells them in bulk, sourced from a local roaster. 

I do grind about a weeks worth at a time, because grinding before drinking is a huge pain. I drink it black. 

I will occasionally buy  Starbucks if I want a sweet milky treat, but its not really coffee. Their beans aren't bad, but they are overpriced. Their drip coffee and espresso is mediocre now. In their quest for world domination, the have forgotten what good coffee really is. 

Rick


----------



## granfire (Dec 14, 2012)

Steve said:


> I have a cup for the keurig that uses paper filters.  I don't mind the cost, and the filter and grounds go into yard waste.  I got it at bed bath and beyond.  Works pretty well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



you put it in one of these?
Do they go in the regular attachment?


----------



## Steve (Dec 14, 2012)

granfire said:


> you put it in one of these?
> Do they go in the regular attachment?


http://www.amazon.com/EZ-cup-K-cup-...qid=1355506000&sr=8-4&keywords=e-z+cup+filter

It's called the EZ-cup.  You use little, one use filters.  I like it because after you brew your cup of coffee, you just take the paper filter out and put it, with the grounds in it, into the yard waste.  I have played around with grinds and at Starbucks, if you ask them to grind it to "4", it works well.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Coffee just for myself is made in a cafetiere and I use Italian, French or Dutch coffee. 

I don't know if you have slugs and snails in American gardens but if you do putting coffee grounds round the base of your plants is a good way to stop them eating your plants, the grounds can also go on the compost heap.


----------



## granfire (Dec 14, 2012)

Steve said:


> http://www.amazon.com/EZ-cup-K-cup-...qid=1355506000&sr=8-4&keywords=e-z+cup+filter
> 
> It's called the EZ-cup.  You use little, one use filters.  I like it because after you brew your cup of coffee, you just take the paper filter out and put it, with the grounds in it, into the yard waste.  I have played around with grinds and at Starbucks, if you ask them to grind it to "4", it works well.



I thought I had linked it...but something is wonky with my computer today....
<scanning for bugs>


----------



## Steve (Dec 14, 2012)

granfire said:


> I thought I had linked it...but something is wonky with my computer today....
> <scanning for bugs>


No problem.  It does just go in, in lieu of any standard k-cup.  No swapping attachments or anything. 

Regarding Starbucks, I like several of their roasts but hate the way they brew their drip.  It's always tasted burnt and too strong for me.  I do agree that their espresso quality has dropped since they introduced the automatic machines, but it's still good and it's way more consistent.  With the old style plug machines, it's really a skill to get the right amount of pressure to create a good shot of espresso, and when it's good, it's VERY good, but it is always hit and miss.

What I really like, that is available in some Starbucks, is coffee brewed in their Clover machines.  http://www.starbucks.com/coffee/learn/clover
That's an excellent cup of coffee.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 16, 2012)

This is the only coffee worth drinking.

http://www.boyerscoffee.com/


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 16, 2012)

You all sound so independently wealthy.  I like me some MJB; because, it tastes good when it should. Sometimes Yuban is on sale, and when I don't want to spend the extra $.50 I break out the Western Family.


----------



## granfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> You all sound so independently wealthy.  I like me some MJB; because, it tastes good when it should. Sometimes Yuban is on sale, and when I don't want to spend the extra $.50 I break out the Western Family.


  LOL, I am going through several different coffees right now.  I got a compliment on my coffee: Brewed on the 9$ Walmart special drip brewer, stocked with cheap filter paper and three scoops of plain regular Folgers to a pot (12 cups) of water! :lol:  But then, the lady had to scale back on her lifestyle quiet a bit....had not had any coffee in a while....


----------



## Tames D (Dec 16, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> You all sound so independently wealthy.  I like me some MJB; because, it tastes good when it should. Sometimes Yuban is on sale, and when I don't want to spend the extra $.50 I break out the Western Family.



Your an old school coffee man. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm partial to Indonesian coffees.....something that's develoed over the last 2 or 3 years. Right now, I'm really enjoying Cost Plus World Market's Sumatra, which is a medium roast, and a bargain at $9.99 for 24oz.




And I'm lazy, so I don't grind my own beans much anymore. Got a Cuisinart coffee maker that has a built-in grinder, and can be set automatically....

.

The grinder makes a helluva racket for 03:30 am, though, so Rita-that's the wife-says it has to stay in the man-cave.

Fine with me. :lfao:


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok anyone tried the cat poo coffee? :uhyeah:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak


----------



## rlobrecht (Dec 16, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Ok anyone tried the cat poo coffee? :uhyeah:



I've tried it, just 1 cup.  A friend of mine was given a small bag by some friends who moved to Indonesia.  It was fine.  Definitely not worth the cost ($200 a pound or so.)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 16, 2012)

Just to throw in a different view...

I don't drink coffee. Despite about 30 years of night shifts, I've never aquired a taste for it. I think coffee smells heavenly. Tastes like ***.

Conversations like this leave me bemused and befuddled...


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 16, 2012)

I had a shift partner who retired a year ago who hated coffee, he was an ex Para (1 Parachute Regt.) said coffee was for women and Yanks.........


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Just to throw in a different view...
> 
> I don't drink coffee. Despite about 30 years of night shifts, I've never aquired a taste for it. I think coffee smells heavenly. Tastes like ***.
> 
> Conversations like this leave me bemused and befuddled...



That's why I'll get a shot of espresso, and a cup of cream and sugar.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 16, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Just to throw in a different view...
> 
> I don't drink coffee. Despite about 30 years of night shifts, I've never aquired a taste for it. I think coffee smells heavenly. Tastes like ***.
> 
> Conversations like this leave me bemused and befuddled...


This is just me, but I love the taste of coffee. If you so much as add a hint of sugar, it starts to taste like the dog poo you describe. LOL I like Mochas, but that is just milk chocolate flavored with coffee. @_@ I think if a person cuts sugar out of their diet, they can begins to taste the natural sweetness of the coffee bean. I use the sugar for my cereal.


----------



## Carol (Dec 16, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> This is just me, but I love the taste of coffee. If you so much as add a hint of sugar, it starts to taste like the dog poo you describe. LOL I like Mochas, but that is just milk chocolate flavored with coffee. @_@ I think if a person cuts sugar out of their diet, they can begins to taste the natural sweetness of the coffee bean. I use the sugar for my cereal.



There is a man after my own heart.   Nothing ruins the taste of coffee like sugar, IMO '


----------



## elder999 (Dec 16, 2012)

Carol said:


> There is a man after my own heart.   Nothing ruins the taste of coffee like sugar, IMO '





Another one who takes her coffee the way she takes her men
, eh? :lol:


----------



## Carol (Dec 17, 2012)

Nah.

I haven't given up on coffee.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 17, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Another one who takes her coffee the way she takes her men
> , eh? :lol:


Then are those who like their coffee like they like their women. Strong and full of booze.


----------



## crushing (Dec 17, 2012)

dancingalone said:


> Hey, I'm looking for some coffee recommendations. I'm no coffee snob. I just use a regular drip brewer. I do have my own bean grinder though honestly I've been known to buy pre-ground beans at the grocery store. Yeah, yeah, I know.
> 
> Can you all share what you buy to make at home? Some of my likes are Starbucks Pike Place, Starbucks Cafe Verona, Community Coffee Cafe Roast Blend, Independence Coffee Jet Fuel, Stewarts Kona Blend, Gevalia Traditional Roast. I'm working through a bag of Dunkin Donuts Mocha Mint and Archer Farms (Target) Gingerbread right now.



I buy whole bean from a local roaster and grind it as needed for a French press.  I've ordered a couple tubes from https://regularcoffee.com/ recently and have been very happy with the brews.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 17, 2012)

Tried some of the Newman's Own Special Decaf at the grocery store last night as as a demonstrating was pushing the Keurig machine.  Very watery with little body which surprised me since the packaging claims it is robust and satisfying.  I wouldn't buy it.  Made by Green Mountain Coffee.

I did purchase some Gevalia Traditional Roast, another commonly available coffee from Kraft Foods, and I enjoyed it quite a bit.  Strong but not bitter.  Slightly sweet overtones.  Not expensive at all.


----------



## granfire (Dec 17, 2012)

dancingalone said:


> Tried some of the Newman's Own Special Decaf at the grocery store last night as as a demonstrating was pushing the Keurig machine.  Very watery with little body which surprised me since the packaging claims it is robust and satisfying.  I wouldn't buy it.  Made by Green Mountain Coffee.
> 
> I did purchase some Gevalia Traditional Roast, another commonly available coffee from Kraft Foods, and I enjoyed it quite a bit.  Strong but not bitter.  Slightly sweet overtones.  Not expensive at all.


maybe it's because of the decaf....the Newmans Own regular packs a pretty wallop IMO. Keurigly speaking.
Or they forgot to change the K cup...Aand ran too much water through it.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 17, 2012)

granfire said:


> maybe it's because of the decaf....the Newmans Own regular packs a pretty wallop IMO. Keurigly speaking.
> Or they forgot to change the K cup...Aand ran too much water through it.



No, the demonstrator changed the cup right in front of me for my cup.  Maybe it was a 'bad' K-Cup.  I've heard sometimes the coffee simply runs through too quickly and it makes a weak cup when that happens.  Or as you say it's the decaf?  I don't drink decaf at all normally.

On a funny side note, I've heard from a student of mine who is a barista that they 'decaf' customers that make them mad.  Wow.  Definitely we should never mess with people that prepare our foods.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 17, 2012)

elder999 said:


> I'm partial to Indonesian coffees.....something that's develoed over the last 2 or 3 years. Right now, I'm really enjoying Cost Plus World Market's Sumatra, which is a medium roast, and a bargain at $9.99 for 24oz.



That's a great deal.  I'll have to check it out since I do like Starbucks Sumatra.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 17, 2012)

My personal favorite for coffee is a Vietnamese coffee called Cao Nguyen.  Vietnamese coffee has a unique taste, strong but no bitter.  It is also the only coffee, imho, that retains sufficient flavor iced to be worth drinking.

http://www.howtobrewcoffee.com/Vietnamese.htm shows how it is usually made.  I have made it in a french press, but I don't think it is a good that way.  I really don't like the Cafe Du Monde with chicory.  As a last resort (Vietnamese coffee can be hard to get), I may drink it, but may just as well not and switch to some other aribica.

When I first encountered it in Vietnam, I was introduced to the iced version.  I liked it.  Later, I learned to drink it hot.  Even iced, it should be prepared hot first, then after any sugar and sweetened condensed milk is put in, poured over the ice.  I eventually moved away from sugar and sweetened condensed milk, until I was diagnosed with type II diabetes.  For some reason, I then began craving it with sweetener, so I began using Equal or now, Splenda.

All that said, after many years in the US Army, I can still drink and enjoy just about any coffee if I don't have a choice.   :uhyeah:


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 17, 2012)

Peets Coffee, a California coffee company. My brother in law is a bigwig there and got me hooked. I keep calling him a drug dealer! I haven't found my favorite blend, but Maj. Dickinsons blend is up there on my list! This coffee trumps Starbucks and the coffee bean!


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 17, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> My personal favorite for coffee is a Vietnamese coffee called Cao Nguyen.  Vietnamese coffee has a unique taste, strong but no bitter.  It is also the only coffee, imho, that retains sufficient flavor iced to be worth drinking.
> 
> http://www.howtobrewcoffee.com/Vietnamese.htm shows how it is usually made.  I have made it in a french press, but I don't think it is a good that way.  I really don't like the Cafe Du Monde with chicory.  As a last resort (Vietnamese coffee can be hard to get), I may drink it, but may just as well not and switch to some other aribica.
> 
> ...



Vietnamese coffee is overwhelmingly of the robusta variety and therefore can't be any good.     Never had Cao Nguyen, but I used to drink Trung Nguyen every now and then.  I believe all of the Trung Nguyen line is robusta unless they specifically say arabica bean.

Here in Texas, most of the Vietnamese cafes use Cafe Du Monde with chicory for their iced coffee drinks.  It's easy to get and I guess it does the job if you're going to add lots of ice and sweetened condensed milk anyway.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 17, 2012)

dancingalone said:


> Vietnamese coffee is overwhelmingly of the robusta variety and therefore can't be any good.  Never had Cao Nguyen, but I used to drink Trung Nguyen every now and then. I believe all of the Trung Nguyen line is robusta unless they specifically say arabica bean.
> 
> Here in Texas, most of the Vietnamese cafes use Cafe Du Monde with chicory for their iced coffee drinks. It's easy to get and I guess it does the job if you're going to add lots of ice and sweetened condensed milk anyway.



I just looked on a can I have here at work and it doesn't say. But I remember reading that before somewhere on the internet (they can't lie on the internet you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) that it was aribica. I have never tried the Trung Nguyen as all I have seen are pre-sweetened. I have tried the Cafe Du Monde and it just doesn't satisfy me. I know that many Vietnamese prefer that. I can only guess it is because it is something they never had in Vietnam. I know some who have said it is like Vietnamese coffee. I'm happy for them, but I just can't agree.

EDIT:  I meant to add that in reading the writeup on the can, I discovered "Ca Phe Cao Nguyen is the finest, most delicious coffee created by our roast masters using premium beans selected from the lust (sic) coffee growing regions of Vietnam..."  I miss Vietnam.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 17, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> I just looked on a can I have here at work and it doesn't say. But I remember reading that before somewhere on the internet (they can't lie on the internet you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vietnam's status as a mass coffee EXPORTER is a fairly new phenomenon.  Prior to the eighties, many of the people who drank coffee generally drank something French or American though of course coffee bean cultivation has been around for centuries in Vietnam.  My parents drank some French brand in small cups...Quite unlike the large tumbler that I quaff every morning.

I'm not sure exactly why Cafe Du Monde is so ubiquitous in Vietnamese restaurants, but I've seen the familiar orange/tan can in cafes in California, Quebec, Maryland, even Paris, France.  It's a standard for some reason.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 17, 2012)

Mystery solved regarding Cafe Du Monde.  A friend just told me that the somewhat coarse grind of the chicory flavored blend is perfect for the brewing method used in Vietnamese cafes.

Huh.  You'd think as a restaurateur, it would be fairly easy to get a custom grind anywhere in the world, even if we jump back a few decades.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 18, 2012)

dancingalone said:


> Mystery solved regarding Cafe Du Monde. A friend just told me that the somewhat coarse grind of the chicory flavored blend is perfect for the brewing method used in Vietnamese cafes.
> 
> Huh. You'd think as a restaurateur, it would be fairly easy to get a custom grind anywhere in the world, even if we jump back a few decades.



I would have thought they would be using the method I linked to above.  It is also what I use at home.  However, the 'filters' one buys in the USA, are not like the ones used in Vietnam, at least when I was there.  They used aluminum filters.  In the USA, I have only seen stainless steel.  I think the holes are a little smaller too.


----------



## Uncle (Dec 18, 2012)

I buy the cheapest coffee I can find. It all tastes like dirt to me and I don't mind it black. It's just caffeine juice as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## granfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Uncle said:


> I buy the cheapest coffee I can find. It all tastes like dirt to me and I don't mind it black. It's just caffeine juice as far as I'm concerned.



<shudder>


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 18, 2012)

WAWA Kona coffee black


----------



## Carol (Dec 19, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> I had a shift partner who retired a year ago who hated coffee, he was an ex Para (1 Parachute Regt.) said coffee was for women and Yanks.........



So? :lol2:


----------



## Darksoul (Dec 19, 2012)

Coffee...must admit to being a fan of Dunkin Donut's but prefer live DDs coffee over home brewed. We have no DD's here in Denver although there are rumors that will change next year. One reason I miss NY. DDs and a breakfest bagle is perfect any time of day. At home the girlfriend and I usually buy Folgers or store brand, but mix it with something a little more fancy for flavor. I do love MJB, that stuff is great, although pricey. I like Gevalia as well. Never got into espressos but may have to change that. Working security at nights demands coffee. Has anyone ever used a vaccuum press coffee maker? Not sure if that is the actual name but my girl tried one once, said it made the best cup of coffee she ever had.

Andrew


----------



## Darksoul (Dec 19, 2012)

-Oh yeah, the Keurig machines seem like a waste at home but we do have one at work in the office, certainly a good place for one. I usually use whatever medium roast is available, but I will use the same cup twice. Just push the thing open and close it again to brew again, although the 2nd time I go with the smallest amount available. Tastes fine to me. I'm weird.

Andrew


----------



## granfire (Dec 19, 2012)

Darksoul said:


> -Oh yeah, the Keurig machines seem like a waste at home but we do have one at work in the office, certainly a good place for one. I usually use whatever medium roast is available, but I will use the same cup twice. Just push the thing open and close it again to brew again, although the 2nd time I go with the smallest amount available. Tastes fine to me. I'm weird.
> 
> Andrew



I actually tried that once, since my husband does the same at the office (but he is not really a coffee drinker and one time used Keurig is on the strong side)

It worked fine for me, but my machine is a bit dated, the 'large' hardly fills up a regular mug...


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 20, 2012)

I received a gift basket from some friends that included a few coffees.  First quick review:  Starbucks Naturally Flavored Vanilla.  This is a strong roast coffee that smelled great out of the package.  Once brewed however, I thought the alcohol (?) from the vanilla beans contributed to an artificial aftertaste that I did not like.  If you like vanilla coffee, I suggest brewing a cup of your favorite first and then adding a syrup instead.


----------

